# Long Island, NY (nassau county)



## tunneltroll (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi,

First of all thank you to t-shirtforums.com for such an invaluable resource, and to the community here for everything they contribute.

I was hoping top get a good referral for a top notch screen printer in NY, preferably on the south shore of Long Island (Nassau County preferred).

We do low-ish quantities, 100-200 tees at a time, and 50-100 hoodies. We are a new business, not even a year old but showing solid growth so orders will increase over time. So far we've only done standard screen printing, but would like to expand into less corporate type designs and also do some more creative stuff and different styles of printing i.e. water-based

Looking for someone who will give us top notch quality product at competitive pricing with no B.S. Minimal or low setup fees a plus for sure.

We pay cash and are easy to deal with customers. We print on American Apparel tees and hoodies and normally order these ourselves. Currently dealing with one printer in NJ and another in CA but not satisfied with quality of either and would prefer to deal locally.

Thanks in advance for any recommendations!


----------



## snake_pliskin (Nov 9, 2008)

I am also interested in a printer in the nassau/queens area


----------



## Rankin Sports (Apr 12, 2009)

I do contract work out of Danbury, CT. Been in business since 1970. I know its not nassau but it's not too far off either. Give me an email if your interested. Thanks

Alex Rankin
Rankin Sports

alexrankin333(at)comcast.net


----------



## InkedApparel (Mar 18, 2009)

I am new to the screen printing buisness myself....Im in Florida , would like to work out a deal......contact me if interested

Inked


----------

